# Minnie in Michigan



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What a weekend! Mari Fiori's Black Eyed Susan aka "Minnie" won back to back majors at the specialties. So proud of the little girl!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Minnie! I bet it is/was a long weekend for you!
Where were you showing?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

COOL !! how exciting! congrats !


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We were at Kensington Park in Milford. Wolverine Club and Detroit Club. The clubs put on nice shows. Perfect weather today.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, congrats!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Minnie has several owners. Her breeder is Marilee Wilkinson. It takes a village to do all this sometimes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Woot! Woot! WTG Minnie!


----------

